# Squats and Oats they said...



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

*rawr rawr rawr*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

i can't find my mustache  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

That guy stole it


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

That bastard....o wait found it!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Liar, I see no mustache


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

LMAO  a red head huh?


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

ginger stache, i have no idea why i picked that color


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

because you have a thing for ginger walruses


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

some call me the walrus whisperer


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

because i go around whispering walrus


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

thats pretty strange, is it like tourettes but instead you say walrus?


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

it's more like an "_awr awr awr_"

but i guess some say....

...i make an "awrt" of it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

/facepalm


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

i can't post any more pics! I'm on my phone now :'( I fail


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 12, 2011)

NOOOOOOO


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes..it is a day of mourning


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG! WTH?






You two must have been ubber bored.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

What else is there to do at 3 am  lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you check out out our "Test" thread in the advice forum. Pretty bored that night too...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/118072/test


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha yeah I saw that before  I was wondering what was going on...now I understand...boredom


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Duh!  This maybe? ---&gt;  





LOL!

Cause I know the kids aint keeping you awake if you're at the keyboard... if they were, you'd be doing this instead... ------------&gt;



 Like what I do.





 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What else is there to do at 3 am  lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

sleep???? at 3am???  that's CRAZY talk


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I remember when the party started at 3AM. Now, Im soo happy to be in bed by 10PM.  If I'm really lucky and Little DW goes to be early and no one needs anything, I probably squeeze in a 9PM bedtime. Hehehehe. Oh now, that heaven! LOL!





My S/O's nephew is a top DJ in the city and he invites all the time to his gigs but he doesnt come on until 1AM... so, yeah... needless to say I have yet to see him spin!




 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sleep???? at 3am???  that's CRAZY talk


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

wow a 9pm bedtime  ...what's that like?  lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

I would like to say its great, but you know... the more hours of sleep you get = the more tired you are in the morning.



  Frustrating I know.  Somehow, more sleep time does not equal a good rest.

I have yet to find the right balance to be fully rested.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Ew I hate that, some days I can sleep 10-12  hours and I get up and I'm still tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 12, 2011)

I can relate best to this one...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha I used to have that on my myspace......ohhhh myspace


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, clubs til 2, afterhours til 530 then pool party til whenever!
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I remember when the party started at 3AM. Now, Im soo happy to be in bed by 10PM.  If I'm really lucky and Little DW goes to be early and no one needs anything, I probably squeeze in a 9PM bedtime. Hehehehe. Oh now, that heaven! LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

welcome back my sqoatz


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

w00t! i ate like 20 s'mores


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

D:  where's mine?


----------



## SQOATZ (Aug 15, 2011)

that picture never fails to make me lol


----------

